# Basement shop



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I run a little woodworking business out of my garage, specializing in custom turkey calls and duck calls. The amount of tools and materials has completely outgrown my two car garage, plus my wife is putting the pressure on me to give her the garage for parking and the kids' junk. 

So, my current project is "finishing" off my unfinished basement which has historically been a big crap collector. I've basically cut the basement in half and left the other half for storage. 

Here's what I'm dealing with now in the garage..........


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Here's the "new" space thus far. Basically just framed walls, a framed soffit to cover the ductwork and beam, and a grid ceiling. Nowhere near completed yet, but it is starting to take shape.

Approximately 670 square feet...26x24' of room for me to spread out my tools and projects. 

I'll post pics as it slowly evolves.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

That look pretty nice there with tools however one thing it got my attetion which I never see trileg stand on the planer and I have simauir planer as you have but the table saw it the excat the same but only diffrence between your and mine table saw due mine is allready wired for 3 phase supply { I have 3 phase supply in my French home } 

Merci,Marc


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Good eye Marc. That is actually a scroll saw stand I retrofitted to hold the portable planer.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You are going to have that space filled up in a hurry. Looks good--will you leave your wood storage in the old shop? 

Wood storage always eats up the wall space.My dream shop would be a free standing building.
Just a dream--I like the work you've done.--Mike--


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh by the way instead of edit my last posting let me expand little more here I do have a serious shop back in Wisconsin the shop size is 40 by 70 feet with 16 foot ceiling and it plenty big you can able drive the full sized semi truck inside the shop if need to due I have pair of 14X14 foot overhead doors on each end.

but one corner of my shop it have enclosed contrete wall that house my generators { I have two generators and both are diesel units } and when they are runnning ya just barely heard them running and both are very slow speed engines the larger one run only 600 T/min while smaller one run at 900 T/min and both can able start with either hand or electric or air start one of three ways I can spin it up.

As far for my shop power it have 400 amp 3 Phase supply { 480Y277 volts } { the reason with that voltage level due it a commercal poperty so I can able snag much higher voltage otherwise 208Y120 I can able get it as well }

one wall I have workbench set up so I can do multi task repair there plus I have office in there as well.

my next step is set up a overhead crane so I can pick up a bit hevier loads beside fool around with my forklift truck { it a necessery item in a serious shop } 

Merci,Marc


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> You are going to have that space filled up in a hurry. Looks good--will you leave your wood storage in the old shop?
> 
> Wood storage always eats up the wall space.My dream shop would be a free standing building.
> Just a dream--I like the work you've done.--Mike--


Mike you're right. Wood storage eats up all sorts of space and collects tons of dust. There's a 12x14' room in the basement adjacent to the shop that'll serve as my wood storage room, or at least that's the plan. I'd be tickled to not store any wood at all in the shop!


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Here's pics of what I started with...Note the unsafe stairs with no guardrail!


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Think I see some code violations.

Just kidding!


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

what are you using for ceiling tile? I would suggest a vinyl faced or a painted sheetrock tile. The typical rough surface tiles are going to grab the sawdust and are much harder to broom off without damaging them.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Nap you're 1000% right. I'm using USG "radar" tiles, which are the cheapo's. I know that they'll collect some dust but hopefully an occasional shot of compressed air will loosen it up and get it airborne so my air cleaner can catch it. 

Unfortunately, budget is a BIG concern. Wives don't get all that excited about spending money on shops like they do on living rooms, bathrooms and kitchens. The fact that the wood shop generates us a whole lot of extra income doesn't seem to matter! :no:

Ponch, you don't see any code violations. Trust me. :yes: Well, other than the low headroom at the furdown...Which is 1" lower than code allows. But that was hard to avoid based on pre-existing conditions. :whistling2:


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Progress....

Getting my wiring all wrapped up, slow but sure. Still have to finish hanging a couple pieces of conduit and make up what seems like an endless amount of receptacles. 

Got my JDS air filtration machine and hung it. That thing is incredible. It really gets the air moving and gets the dust out of the air. 

Need to add more lights...

Got the bulk of my grid ceiling done. Just have to finish up the valances at the doors and window. 

Going to start building work benches in a couple weeks. That'll be a task.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

My compressor makes a heck of a racket, so I'm leaving it in the garage. I've ran copper air lines to the basement shop. Here's one of the hookups...The valve on the bottom is a bleed for moisture.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

looks ready to move into.

where is the cot going to be?

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


:jester:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

why copper for the airline? Why not black iron pipe?




and it looks like the connector is right about eye or forehead level and sticking straight outward. Might I suggest it be turned one way or the other so it isn't something to run into? or one each direction?

and I know I'm being picky but I think I would have run the drain end to within about 18" from the floor so you can put a bucket under the drain. Don't want the drain water running across the floor do ya?

are the can lights sealed so you don't get airflow through them (and sawdust). or at least trims with lenses.

You might look into the newer 6 lamp 2X4 T8 HO fixtures. They put out a LOT of light. Might actually be too much though.

and endless quantity of receps...

oh, ye of not understanding what a lot of receps is. Try spending 8 hours a day for 3 months trimming receps and switches.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey Nap, the copper will take the pressure just fine especially since it is downstream of the regulator. It was quick and easy, whereas black pipe would've taken me four times longer.

The air connector is situated right above where my lathe will sit, hence the height. If it were going to be somewhere I'd be walking by, it would definitely be a head bumper. The drain is set high so I don't have to cram in behind the lathe to get to it down low. This was thought out pretty well given my tool placement and needs. I also stubbed a future air outlet above where my big assembly table will be in the middle of the shop in case I decide I want another.

The cans are airtight housings. Good thought on dust for sure. An occasional shot of air should get the loose dust off the bulbs and trim rings.

In the scope of receptacles and wiring jobs I know what I've got isn't much. But it is a lot for my little workspace! And the nasty case of carpel tunnel I have in my hands makes one feel like ten. Never thought I'd look forward to surgery but doing the wiring on this has changed my mind. My pain scale was about an 8 on a scale of 10 when I was stapling my romex to my joists and that is easy work....Getting older sucks.

Not a bad idea on the HO troffer. Might have to see what the damage would be on one or two of them. Watching craigslist..........:whistling2:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Cot ? You mean bar, kegerator, pool table & big screen :laughing:
It sucks by the time we are old enough to have a house & build everything we want we can longer consume the mass quantities of beer we once did
At least I can't

I'm So happy that I'm finishing up the "major" stuff on my house
I have (6) 2x4 T-8 lights setups - each holds 3 bulbs; really nice fixtures
They put out a lot of light, can't imagine a 6 lamp setup
I actually got them free when they renovated a site for a Data Ctr
I think I'll have 3 over my workbench in the garage


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

KC, it's looking great. Are you going to do any soundproofing?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

> thekctermite;419202]Hey Nap, the copper will take the pressure just fine especially since it is downstream of the regulator. It was quick and easy, whereas black pipe would've taken me four times longer.


think "metal fatigue" Probably won't be a problem in a home shop but the vibration and the pressure changes both stress the metal.

the rest sounds like it is well thought out. Looks good so far.:thumbsup:


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Nap I hear what you're saying but I know that it won't be a problem. A lot of people run copper air lines from what I've read online, and it sure beats the heck out of PVC! I'm using a flexible hose between the compressor and the hookup in the garage, so the line will get no vibration or physical stress other than 100psi from the regulator. :no:

Gma2rjc...Soundproofing....Yeah, making some efforts. The grid ceiling has a noise reduction coefficient of 50, so 50% of the sound that hits it doesn't get past it. I went ahead and insulated the joist spaces under the living area of the home to muffle sounds. Wasn't sure the insulation would do much but it made a noticeable difference. Sealing all the gaps and insulating the walls. Other than that I just have to use "quiet" tools when the boys are sleeping. :whistling2:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

How is the shop going? Do you have any updates?

Barb


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

thekctermite said:


> Gma2rjc...Soundproofing....Yeah, making some efforts. The grid ceiling has a noise reduction coefficient of 50, so 50% of the sound that hits it doesn't get past it.


That is not correct. NRC and STC are averages over a broad frequency. Your ceiling will stop little sound in point of fact. The NRC refers to how much sound is reflected back into the room. It is a rough measurement of echo


----------

